# Cost of Prometheus NOD2 / CARD15 Test



## David (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone here had the Prometheus NOD2 / CARD15 Test and do you know what it cost?  And was that final cost after insurance or did you pay for the whole thing out of pocket?  We're trying to figure out how much it costs so we can add that information to the wiki.  Thank you!


----------



## Scared1 (May 16, 2016)

Hi, I know this is old - but any update? With all the listing of mutations for those that cause Crohn's, I think this is a great test to take - but its difficult to get any information based on what I am reading of out of pocket costs?


----------



## JThorn676 (Aug 18, 2016)

I had two Prometheus blood tests done back in 2011. Not sure if it is the same test you are asking about. I had the IBD Serology 7 test which shows a cost of $445 and the Crohn's Prognostic test which shows a cost of $220. I was expecting to have to pay out of pocket for them but I never received a bill  

If this isn't the same test then sorry and ignore this comment


----------



## Scared1 (Aug 19, 2016)

JThorn676 said:


> I had two Prometheus blood tests done back in 2011. Not sure if it is the same test you are asking about. I had the IBD Serology 7 test which shows a cost of $445 and the Crohn's Prognostic test which shows a cost of $220. I was expecting to have to pay out of pocket for them but I never received a bill
> 
> If this isn't the same test then sorry and ignore this comment


Thank you! What did your results tell if you if you don't mind me asking? Do you feel they were worthwhile to do?


----------



## JThorn676 (Aug 19, 2016)

My doctor did it as another confirmation of the Crohn's. not sure why as I had pathology ran more than ones on biopsies they did during my surgery and every one of them showed positive for Crohn's.

It also showed that my crohn's was aggressive. I'm honestly not sure what other information my dr. received from the blood test, that was all he told me and I was a crying mess ( I was just diagnosed and then told it was aggressive) so I didn't ask any other questions. 

Since it was free it was 100 worthwhile for me. I didn't think my insurance was going to cover it and was still okay paying for it if it could help my doctor better manage my disease. 

I am thinking of asking my doctor for all my medical records so I can go over everything and be more informed of all of my results. I'm sure the blood test gave more information but my doctor didn't relay much to me.


----------



## Scared1 (Aug 22, 2016)

JThorn676 said:


> My doctor did it as another confirmation of the Crohn's. not sure why as I had pathology ran more than ones on biopsies they did during my surgery and every one of them showed positive for Crohn's.
> 
> It also showed that my crohn's was aggressive. I'm honestly not sure what other information my dr. received from the blood test, that was all he told me and I was a crying mess ( I was just diagnosed and then told it was aggressive) so I didn't ask any other questions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I agree - I would want to get a copy and see what is in there. I wonder what criteria they need for "Aggressive"?


----------

